# codesys/wago rechnet nicht



## eisenkoch (16 April 2011)

```
PROGRAM PLC_PRG
VAR
	temperatur_3: REAL;
END_VAR
```


```
temperatur_3:=100*2;
```

egal wie ich die simple Fomel 100*2 schreibe es kommt immer 0 raus...Was mach ich, als absoluter Anfänger falsch?


----------



## PN/DP (16 April 2011)

Hallo, rechne doch mal mit REAL-Zahlen:

```
temperatur_3:=100[COLOR="Red"].0[/COLOR]*2[COLOR="red"].0[/COLOR];
```

Harald


----------



## MSB (16 April 2011)

Der Ultimative Klassiker:
SPS nicht gestartet ( Menü Online - Start )

Evtl möglich:
Programm nicht aufgerufen ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## eisenkoch (16 April 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Hallo, rechne doch mal mit REAL-Zahlen:
> 
> ```
> temperatur_3:=100[COLOR="Red"].0[/COLOR]*2[COLOR="red"].0[/COLOR];
> ...



...dann wird es auch nicht besser


----------



## ebt'ler (16 April 2011)

Hast du nach dem Einloggen (Alt+F8 ) auch die Simulation gestartet (F5)?
Die Berechnung müsste auch ohne .0 funktionieren.

EDIT: zu langsam...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 April 2011)

Das ist einer der seltsamen Darstellungsfehler bei Codesys. Bei Twincat (v.2.10) ist das auch so.
Um die Dezimalpunkte muss man sich in ST nicht kümmern, dazu gibt es eine implizite Konvertierung.

Wenn man

```
temperatur_3:=100*2;
tempetatur_3:= 0;
```
schreibt, wird als Status hinter der ersten Zeile 0 angezeigt, warum auch immer. Das hat mich auch schon einige male sehr verwundert.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 April 2011)

Ich könnte mir höchstens vorstellen, dass der Compiler so eine eigentlich sinnlose Zeile erkennt und den Code nicht übersetzt. Die Statusanzeige 0 ist dann aber sehr verwirrend. Da wäre eigentlich z.B. garkeine Anzeige sinnvoller.

Ob das hier auch der Fall ist kann man aber nur sagen, wenn der eisenkoch den folgenden Code auch noch zeigt.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 April 2011)

Um das zu prüfen, kannst du ja mal eine weitere REAL-Variable z.B. realTest anlegen.
Wenn du direkt danach

```
realTest := temperatur_3;
```
schreibst, wird aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch der Status mit dem Wert angezeigt.


----------



## eisenkoch (19 April 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Der Ultimative Klassiker:
> SPS nicht gestartet ( Menü Online - Start )
> 
> Evtl möglich:
> ...



Danke das war es...... der Ultimative Klassiker.


----------

